# Mulholland Challenge Training Ride



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

In case any RBR folks are interested, a bunch of folks are going to be doing this ride next Saturday.

It's a TOUGH ride. Did it yesterday to check the route.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=383972


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tougher than the SB/Amtrak ride? I *think* I'm in... 

J.



magicant said:


> In case any RBR folks are interested, a bunch of folks are going to be doing this ride next Saturday.
> 
> It's a TOUGH ride. Did it yesterday to check the route.http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=383972


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be at the President's Day mattress sale.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> tougher than the SB/Amtrak ride? I *think* I'm in...
> 
> J.


Try it, you'll like it!!


----------

